# Holy shit 180lbd db shoulder press



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 11, 2013)

Lee Priest Muscles Up 180 Pound Dumbbell Presses For Haters! - YouTube







Straight beast mode!!!


----------



## basskiller (Jun 12, 2013)

bad------------ass!!!


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jun 12, 2013)

uhhhh.......that is impressive as hell!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 12, 2013)

He moved the first for or five like it was a warm up!!! I was blown away-


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah Lees threw some weight up for sure with his two clubs.
I liked Ronnie C's vid in that series alone in golds gym


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 12, 2013)

That's insane how easy he just made those reps look


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jun 12, 2013)

wow!! he make it look so easy!

Btw, is he still competing?


----------



## big n wv (Jun 21, 2013)

If he is competing it would probably be in the 212 class. Hes lost a lot of weight, but looks awesome


----------



## zman12 (Jun 21, 2013)

That was impressive how easy he made that look just pushing thru those reps.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 21, 2013)

Looking at the video again- pretty sure those are not 180 db's they look more like 130s or 140s I've seen 160s and they were way longer now way those were 180's


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 22, 2013)

Way to ruin your own thread..lmao..


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 22, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Way to ruin your own thread..lmao..



Keeping it real old man!!! Had to jump all over my ass before you do!!! LoL


----------



## thebrick (Jun 22, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Looking at the video again- pretty sure those are not 180 db's they look more like 130s or 140s I've seen 160s and they were way longer now way those were 180's



Gotta agree!


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 22, 2013)

Still, 130 lb db shoulder presses is amazing.  Makes me feel like a little boy with my db shoulder presses.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 22, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Still, 130 lb db shoulder presses is amazing.  Makes me feel like a little boy with my db shoulder presses.



Yeah that's still beast for sure, but not sure why he posted it as 180


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 22, 2013)

Lee is my favourite bodybuilder.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 23, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Yeah that's still beast for sure, but not sure why he posted it as 180



Yeah, I worked chest, shoulders, triceps, and calves today.

My one arm standing shoulder db presses top set was 70 lbs for 4 reps- proper form.  I like to do them standing, one arm at a time.  I was sweating and grunting like a whore in church the whole time.  I do them every week, too.  


People say bodybuilders don't have real strength, but that is bullshit.


----------



## wrees (Aug 2, 2013)

he should be doing 180s, i weigh 180lbs and DBP 80-100s with not much problem


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 2, 2013)

wrees said:


> he should be doing 180s, i weigh 180lbs and DBP 80-100s with not much problem



Is this a serious comment?


----------



## wrees (Aug 14, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Is this a serious comment?





yea its a serious post, natural at 180lbs and shoulder press 100s easily, so why is 130 so impressive


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 15, 2013)

wrees said:


> yea its a serious post, natural at 180lbs and shoulder press 100s easily, so why is 130 so impressive



What are some of your other lifts like?


----------



## dudcki27 (Aug 15, 2013)

I think he could've gotten most of the reps on his own. His spotter seemed to eager to do it.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 15, 2013)

Post a pic


----------



## wrees (Aug 16, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> What are some of your other lifts like?



presses are my strength, you wouldnt be impressed with my squats....yet..lol, but im natural at 180 and use to do a lot of running when i was military so my legs were more distance/reps and less mass, Im working on that though. Im barley at 180lbs now and recently got 18 reps with 225 on the flat, dumbell pressed 100s x 10 cuz my damn gym doesnt have any bigger dumbells, for my seated press i recently got 185x8 after my clean and press sets, but had a little spot on that one, and ill try to get some picks up soon, my gear should be in soon and im starting a test only cycle and ill be loging everything and hopefully posting progress, anyways sorry...i wasnt trying to fuck up ur thread by bragging...lol to late though i guess, i couldnt watch the video but if the guy was reping like you were saying thats pretty beast


----------



## joshck (Aug 17, 2013)

Looks like 130s but still impressive. ...shit I can only do 225  9times on military press...a lot of people give lee hell but in reality  hes a beast and can show most people up


----------



## joshck (Aug 17, 2013)

And on top of that lee always has perfect form


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 18, 2013)

joshck said:


> Looks like 130s but still impressive. ...shit I can only do 225  9times on military press...a lot of people give lee hell but in reality  hes a beast and can show most people up



I love Lee Preist ... The guy is pretty funny and just seems real


----------



## The Grim Repper (Aug 18, 2013)

Watching that clip of him mowing the lawn and putting honey on the biscuits from KFC gorging on fried chicken is classic.  If I do a cheat meal today, I'm thinking KFC!


----------



## joshck (Aug 18, 2013)

Hahaha funny thing thats what I ate yesterday..and I was thinking the same thing when lee made his buddy eat kfc  again..he was like no lee not again and then lee was like awww look where we're at kentucky chicken


----------



## WesleyInman (Sep 20, 2013)

For certain these are 130's...Love Lee but i'm not impressed..


----------



## joshck (Sep 20, 2013)

In the end who really cares how much weight lee can do...last time I checked he was a bodybuilder...I only can hope I look half as good as he does when I hit 40...


----------

